# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  #4969 ΑΝΑΚΑΣΑ HELP!!!

## iliasam

Παιδιά γιά σας.
Ειμαι λίγο καιρό στό φόρουμ σας και έχωντας ενα DLINK 900 AP+ καί μία grid ξεκίνησα τήν πσοσπάθεια νά συμμετέχω καί εγώ στό δικτυό σας.
Από ένα scan που έκανα βλέπω οτι έχω πρόσβαση καλύτερη πρός τά πατήσια:awmn 2345-2851, awmn 1979,awmn2851,awmn1084-vaggos13.Θα'θελα λοιπών τήν βοήθεια σας στήν προσπάθεια μου αυτή.

----------


## vaggos13

O 1979 και o vaggos13 δηλαδή έγω  ::  είμαστε πιο κοντά σου. Το AP μου παίζει με dhcp δοκιμαστικά αν θέλεις να κάνεις κάποιο τεστ.

----------


## iliasam

βαγγέλη εισαι η αιτία πού ασχολήθηκα μέ τό δίκτυο γιατι οταν καθόμουν με τό φορητό μου στη ταράτσα μου(ειναι διαμορφωμένη σε καθιστικό λόγω ελλειψης χώρου στα μπαλκόνια) σε εβλεπα συνέχεια στα ασύρματα δικτυα.Ξέροντας και για το δίκτυο λίγα πράγματα είπα να ενημερωθώ περισσότερο και νάμαι εδώ να προσπαθώ.Σ'ευχαριστω γιατι με δέχτηκες .Ισως σε ζαλήσω λιγο,γιατι ορισμενα είναι καινούργια γιά μένα.

----------


## vaggos13

OK στείλε μου μήνυμα γιατί δεν θα βγάλουμε άκρη εδώ τελειώνουν τα credits  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Καλησπέρα φίλε μου,

φαίνεται με έχεις πιό κοντά σου από όλους. Το ότι πιάνεις την omni στο scan είναι πολύ θετικό και δείχνει ότι πρέπει να έχουμε οπτικη επαφή γιατί το AP έκπέμπει με ελάχιστη ισχύ.

Τα κακά μαντάτα είναι ότι αν θέλεις να συνδεθείς θα πρέπει να γίνει μέσα στις επόμενες 4 μέρες γιατί μετά θα βάλω mac filter το οποίο θα κρατήσει για περίπου ένα μήνα. Μία περίπτωση είναι να συνδεθείς για αυτό το μήνα στον vaggos13 και ύστερα να κανονίσουμε να γυρίσεις εδώ που είσαι πιό κοντά..

Btw, με τι κεραία έκανες scan;

----------


## iliasam

Καλησπέρα Acinonyx.Scan έκανα μέ μία τρίσκατάρατη στέλλα (μήν βαράτε προυπήρχε).Πάντως τό ΑP σου και τού Βαγγέλη τά βλέπω μονο μέ τήν εσωτερική τού φορητού.απλά θελω μια μικρη βοήθεια με τις ρυθμισεις των ip γιατί ειμαι λιγο νεογνός .το απογευμα θα δοκιμασω να μπω μεσα.ειμαι δουλεια ακομα (οινοφυτα ) και σε λιγο σχολαω.ευχαριστω και παλι

----------


## vaggos13

Συνδέσου σε όποιον βλέπεις να δοκιμάσεις πως πάει. Βλέπω χαλαρά προς Αγ Αναργύρους το στρατόπεδο/εκκλησία.

Αν θέλεις κάτι μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω με βάση το σήμα σου να κεντράρεις καλύτερα τη κεραία αφού συνδεθείς αρχικα.

Γράψου και στη mailing list των Πατησίων [email protected] με θέμα join awmn

 :: 


 ::  θα σου πρότεινα να την αντικαταστήσεις με κάποια καλύτερη κεραία. αφου δεις οτι όλα ειναι οκ. Υπάρχουν καλες κεραίες η πίατα που κοστίζουν περιπου οσο και οι στέλλες και θα παίζεις ακόμα καλύτερα και εσύ και οι υπόλοιποι  :: 

Απο IP παίζει DHCP δηλαδή δεν δηλωνεις IP στο dlink και στο PC. Βεβαιώσου οτι το dlink το βλέπεις με το manager μη το ψάχνεις μετά  ::

----------


## iliasam

Acinonyx επειδή μαλλων βλέπω εσενα καλύτερα εχω συνδεθεί με σένα.Δεν ξερω τι αλλη ρύθμιση να κανω περιμενω οδηγειες πτησης μην τα κανω ολα μανταρα.βαγγελη σε πιανω και σενα αλλα πιο δυσκολα σημερα δεν χερω γιατι.

----------


## ok_computer

να πω και εγω τον προβληματισμο μου, αλλα μηπως οι αγιοι αναργυροι δεν ειναι και τοσο κεντρο??
καλα, μπορει να κανω και λαθος -επιεδη κυνηγας να συνδεθεις με κεντρο αλλα επειδη και το search ολοενα δυσκολευει καλυτερα να ειμαστε τυπικοι...

----------


## iliasam

ειμαι στα συνορα εκει που τελειωνει η αχαρνων και επειδη απο πισω μου εχω υψωμα και κτηρια ψηλοτερα δεν βλεπω προσ λιοσια η προσ πλατια αγιων αναργυρων.ειμαι οριακα το κατανοω.

----------


## iliasam

Βαγγέλη ειμαι ετοιμος απλα περιμενω καποιες οδηγιες γυρω απο της ρυθμισεις στις ip κλπ που ειμαι αδιαβαστος.

----------


## iliasam

Τελικά το dlink δεν το βλέπω με το manager καί δέν καταλαβαίνω το γιατί.Δοκίμασα τά πάντα αλλα τίποτα.Ετσι μόλις βάλω dynamic ip γίνεται άφαντο.Δέν ξέρω άν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος επικοινωνίας μαζί σας γιά νά βρώ μιάν άκρη καί νά μήν σάς ζαλίζω (κάποιο τηλ.).Τώρα τό έχω στό ap τού Acinonyx αλλά τί ip έχει δέν ξέρω.Δείχνει συνδεμένο αλλα είναι άφαντο καί σκέφτομαι τήν νικολούλη γιά να το βρώ.SOS.

----------


## vaggos13

Στα win σε command prompt δώσε ipconfig να δεις τι IP παίρνει το PC (υποθέτω έχεις ρυθμίσει τη κάρτα δικτύου χωρίς IP να πάρει κι αυτό αυτόματα)

Ζήτησε 2 static ip να μη το χάνεις. 

Ρίξε και κανένα ρεσετ στο dlink (βγάλε-βάλε ρεύμα).

Αν θελεις προσπάθησε να συνδεθείς και σε μένα δοκιμαστικά να δούμε τι γίνεται αν έχει πάει διακοπες ο acinonyx.

----------


## iliasam

Bαγγέλη καλημέρα .Γιά νά καταλάβεις το dlink συνδέεται σε ενα ρουτερ netgear 624 πάνω στό οποίο εχω το pc την dsl και εναν dreambox.Τού ρούτερ το dhcp το απενεργοποιω.Εκει κάτι δέν ρυθμίζω ισως.Βάζω το dlink σε wireless client και με το site survey βρισκω τον ap kαι κανω connect.Στο LAN βάζω dynamic και μετα το !!!! ψάχνω.στο royter τότε βλεπω μόνο την mac adress του.Εσένα εχτέσ σέ έπιανα πιό δύσκολα γιαυτό τό αφησα στον Acinonyx πού τόν βλέπω ισως καλύτερα.

----------


## vaggos13

Χθες έκανα καποιες δουλίτσες στο router και μπορεί να μην έπαιζε σωστα. 

Επικοινώνησε με τον acinonyx να σου δώσει IP.

----------


## iliasam

Τού έχω στείλει εmail αλλά είναι άφαντος.Αν τό βράδυ σέ βλέπω θά δοκιμάσω μέ σένα πάλι.Ευχαριστώ πάντως γιά τήν βοήθεια.

----------

